# Car. Torano Casa Torano Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

O had no issues with keeping this one lit. The ash was clinging on for almost half the smoke. Very smooth start with a little more bite toward the ...

Read the full review here: Car. Torano Casa Torano Robusto Cigar Review - Smooth smoke


----------

